# 2016 Tran Sport Baby Cat 16ft



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2016 Transport Baby Cat 16ft being pushed by a Suzuki 90hp 4stroke (298 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Coastline single axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin 74dv GPS/FF, Power Pole 6ft Pro Series II, Bobs 6” jackplate, JBL Bluetooth Stereo w/(2) Wet Sounds Revo8’s & Rockford Fosgate amplifier, Suzuki analog gauge package, labeled switch panel, lean post w/double flip down footrest – storage & rod holders, center console w/(6) rod holders & grab bar, cooler basket w/YETI & seat cushion, (2) bow storage boxes, bow casting platform w/matching fiberglass lid – (2) rod holders & LED light bar, blue LED deck lights, navigation lights and a spare 4blade stainless steel prop.

LOADED 16ft Baby Cat rigged out with all the goodies. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $29,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

